# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Pancetta...work in progress!

## EeeBees

I thought to myself when buying the last lot of pancetta that I would ask my Italian friend how to make it.   It is expensive even though something of an indulgence...so I bought a piece of pork belly weighing 1.28 kg.

The idea is this...you can either remove the skin or not, up to you.  Cut out the rib ends. I have not removed the meat from where the gristle was as I will not be rolling it.   Then rub both sides of the piece of meat, which has had the  edges cut so they are nice and straight, with the spice/salt mix.   You will need some pink salt (bacon cure,  in old parlance saltpetre...) which I guess you could not have to use but you would have to add another teaspoon of salt, I am thinking!   The saltpetre helps to maintain a nice colour and does keep the meat safer from lurgies.

So you have got the spices and salts rubbed in, then place the meat and any errant mix in a ziplock bag or a non-reactive container.   Leave for five days turning the meat twice a day...while you are turning it, without removing it from the bag, rub the mix in some more.   On the fifth day, squish the meat; if it is still spongy, leave it another couple of day.

The foto depicts the meat at three days.  You can see how the salt is drawing moisture out of the meat.



I won't give the recipe yet until it is done just in case it doesn't turn out as it should.  My friend and co use wild pork.   More soon...

----------


## kiwi39

I made one of these in an old fridge. 

I Like the bag method tho, probably makes it more translucent. 

Mine was too salty. It takes a bit of tweaking to get that bit just right. 

You've rekindled my fire. , thanks @EeeBees

Tim

----------


## Barefoot

I thought you are supposed to flatten it with weights as well, or am I confused with a different pork product?
Either way I'm sure I can find time to act as the taste tester  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwi39

I've only heard of that with dry cured ham ... happy to stand corrected tho if anyone knows otherwise ...

----------


## Angus_A

Looks good, can't wait to see the finished product  :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

Did the turn over thing with it just now...there is even more moisture from the meat this evening...the smell of the spices and herbs is really nice...

----------


## MassiveAttack

Barefoot - I think it's prosciutto thats cured as a whole ham with a weight on top.  Makes my mouth water just thinking about it.


Prosciutto - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## EeeBees

Forgot to add need to go and buy some muslin for the drying part.   It will need at least five or so days drying...thankfully even in the heat we have had over the last few days the porch to the shack is still cool, but as my friend says it is more about the humidity...which sounds very technical to me!!

----------


## kiwi39

I've used some of that painters cloth as muslin before. 


Tim

----------


## EeeBees

I am as excited as a moosehunter bringing down a orignal with a sixty inch rack spread, honestly!!  It being the seventh day, I washed the spices and salts off the meat then dried it off with kitchen towels.



then I fried a couple of pieces to do a taste test...tres bon!!!

Then sprinkled on a further tablespoon of cracked pepper...



Due to the weather, I decided to dry the pancetta out in the fridge...rather than hang it up somewhere...it is set on a cake rack placed in a container...



then covered the whole container with meat cloth...



and will leave it for at least a week...

Here is the recipe...

This is what you need for a kilo of belly...

2 cloves of garlic, crushed
1 tsp of pink salt
4 just rounded tsp rock salt
1 tbsp brown sugar (although I used caster sugar as I did not have any brown)
1 tbsp cracked pepper (and a further tbsp for sprinkling after the curing)
2 bay leaves crushed
1/2 tsp ground nutmeg
2 sprig of fresh thyme

Mix altogether well before rubbing into all surfaces of the meat.   I would not leave the strips of meat between the ribs on the piece of meat again.   If it turns out a bit too salty, you only need to slice and blanche in water until the water comes to the boil, drain then fry or grill as per normal.

----------


## EeeBees

Oh dang, just realised I missed the 1tbsp of crushed juniper berries...opps!!!

----------


## Rushy

> Oh dang, just realised I missed the 1tbsp of crushed juniper berries...opps!!!


Pour some Gin on it then EeeBees.  That is made from Juniper isn't it?

----------


## kiwi39

@EeeBees inspired belly pork pancetta in progress. 
Pork, salt , pepper, brown sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg and star anise. No garlic. 

Let's see how we go. 

T

----------


## EeeBees

Yay!!!!   Looking good... :Grin:  :Thumbsup:  Cannot wait to hear the outcome!!!!

----------


## Scouser

well done on the experiment guys, will be watching this thread with interest....and anticipation!

----------


## EeeBees

Because of the incredible drop in temperatures and a couple of mean skiffy showers last night, I took the pancetta out of the fridge and leaving it on the rack placed the meatcloth around it and hung it up in the porch.   I have a venison stew stewing so thought I would add some to the stew.   The salt value was bang on.







Guys, I believe that modesty is decorous to any human...but in this instance, I have none...Pancetta Mark I is beautiful...wwwwwwuuuuuuhhuuuuuuu!!

----------


## EeeBees

In summary:  homemade versus purchased...

It is really no bother to make, once you have mixed up the spices, salts etc.  I bought the meatcloth from Bin Inn for $5.00, in a two metre length.
Homemade has a better flavour and there is the intrinsic quantity in the fact that you made it!
If you used wild pork belly the cost would be negliable...if you buy pork belly at roughly 18.00 a kilo, and they sell the pancetta at @2.95 for 100 grams, you are still be making a saving. I bought it from the supermarket but I will ask the butcher about it next time.  Added to that is the fact that you will have in the cupboard (with the exception perhaps the pink salt) all that is needed to make the cure. And a real miserly aspect, the fridge is still going to be on whether you make pancetta or chilli con carne!!

Hmmmm, food for thought.

----------


## EeeBees

> @EeeBees inspired belly pork pancetta in progress. Attachment 19017
> Pork, salt , pepper, brown sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg and star anise. No garlic. 
> 
> Let's see how we go. 
> 
> T


How's it going, T?

----------


## kiwi39

Firm to the poke. 1 more day and I'll take it out of the brine and put it in the fridge to dry.

----------


## EeeBees

Coool!!

----------


## Rushy

> Coool!!


Fridges should always be cool EeeBees

----------


## ebf

> Firm to the poke.


 :ORLY:  You farmer types are into some weird deviant shit  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> You farmer types are into some weird deviant shit


Ha ha ha ha there is an element of truth in that ebf

----------


## kiwi39

Out of the brine to dry in the beer fridge

----------


## kiwi39

> You farmer types are into some weird deviant shit


One mans deviant is another mans straight as a die ...

----------


## EeeBees

Coool!!!!

----------


## Rushy

> Coool!!!!


There you go again.  What you smokin EeeBees

----------


## EeeBees

Just high on the joys of life, Rushy :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Just high on the joys of life, Rushy


God on ya.

----------


## kiwi39

> There you go again.  What you smokin EeeBees


Hopefully bacon ... Mmmmm cold smoked pancetta  :Thumbsup: 


Tim

----------


## EeeBees

Am going to have to make another batch...have shared most of it...one small packet left... :Grin:

----------


## Scouser

Well done EBs, a successful experiment......

----------


## kiwi39

Mines going to be cut today

----------


## kiwi39

Cut into my pancetta today ... big happies all round from the entire Mob ... even the smallest primate asked for more  :Grin:   :Thumbsup:  thanks @EeeBees for resparking the passion .. 

Going to put another one down next week ...

----------


## Barefoot

Okay this pancetta thing is definitely on my list to try do this month.
In the mean time the local PacNSave is selling whole salmon for $13kg so there is now one being prepped for smoking  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## square1

You're a clever lot! Looks bloody good too, nice work  :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

Kiwi39 that is brilliant!!

----------


## kiwi39

Just had some fried as Lardons with Mushrooms and Garlic as and accompaniement to Pasta .... Superb !!!

----------


## EeeBees

yum!!!!!

----------


## deepsouthaussie

> Just had some fried as Lardons with Mushrooms and Garlic as and accompaniement to Pasta .... Superb !!!


Brilliant choice...

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwi39

Pancetta 02 is in the fridge. 

Same recipe except instead of using a click clack I've vacpac d it

----------


## teFerrarri

Not Pancetta but darned tasty home cured bacon.  Allan cured and smoked two baconers just before christmas.  The hams were in the chiller the night we got broken into and disappeared instead of the powertools they had carefully chosen from locked sheds they broke into and put outside to cart away. Had no luck with fingerprints etc however a few nights later thay were caught in a neighbours implement shed......tried to outrun a policedog....

----------


## Rushy

Lard arsed burglars trying to out run a police dog would be a bit of a lost cause. German Shepherds can run at over 30 mph and Usain Bolt can almost get to 28mph but only for 100 metres.

----------


## veitnamcam

MmmMmm bacon!

----------


## Rushy

> MmmMmm bacon!


Food of the gods VC.

----------


## EeeBees

teFerrari's wild boar ham which was presented at a game dinner was the bestest ham I have ever tasted...even better than my Duroc hams...

Mark II pancetta already divvied up, shared...

----------


## kiwi39

> Pancetta 02 is in the fridge. 
> 
> Same recipe except instead of using a click clack I've vacpac d it Attachment 20294


Ok, so update on the Vacpacked pancetta ... it was a fail .. I can only assume the salt didnt get a good enough coverage - it had bunched at the bottom of the pack  .... and the net result was it didnt cure ... 

Once I took it out of the vacpac , After 3 days in the back fridge it still hadnt formed a pelicle  :Sad:  

When I cut into it the inside was off  :Sad:  

Next round will be done in a vacpac with a much finer salt and better coverage ... I'm still perservering with vacpax as I think it will ultimately give a better result ....

Standby for Pancetta 03 in the next cupla days as soon as I find a nice meaty candidate at the supermarketti ....

T.

----------


## EeeBees

Oh sorry to read that, Kiwi39.

----------


## kiwi39

Dont be !!! 

Its all a learning experience ... 

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

Yes, you are right!!   I wonder if it is the lack of air?

----------


## kiwi39

I don't think so. I think the salt was bunched along one edge and didn't have enough contact with the meat , meaning that it didn't leach enough fluid out of it .,,,

----------


## EeeBees

Yes, I see...

----------


## johnino

I made some up Sep 2012 and it lasted a year. I'll try and find the instructions. It was piss easy.

----------


## kiwi39

Pancetta 03 went into the fridge last night ... this one has herbs in addition to the usual spice ...

----------


## johnino

I used the combined instructions of these two websites
Home Cured Pancetta | Mamaliga
Cured Meats: Pancetta - The easiest cured meat of all!
This webpage has recipes what to serve your pancetta up to the missus in
The Art of the Cure - The Morning News
Guanciale is basically the same as pancetta, just that it's the cheek of the pig's head rather than the belly.

----------


## kiwi39

Good articles

----------


## johnino

I just picked up a pig cheek from the butcher today to make guanciale. Apparently it's the correct meat to use in your carbonara.

----------


## Angus_A

> I just picked up a pig cheek from the butcher today to make guanciale. Apparently it's the correct meat to use in your carbonara.


This post pleases me. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y320-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## EeeBees

Got some more pancetta on the go this morning...cooked up the rib bones with some orange juice, Lea and Perrin sauce and some brown sugar for lunch...they were quite good!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Pictures!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## teFerrarri

samples sent  to forum members for "feedback" would be better

----------


## Haggie

My parents just made some too yet to try it as they are a few hours away.

----------


## EeeBees

Is that sauerkraut, Haggie...

----------


## Haggie

Sure is my parents make it by the ton.

----------


## EeeBees

Something I have read and reread about making but have never done so :Have A Nice Day: 

Looks so nice...I stuff capsicums with it and bottle them in a sweetish brine...beautiful with pickled lamb...

----------


## kiwi39

Pickled lamb ?? Do tell

We had an off the shelf sauerkraut the other day with a leg of Lmb. Outstanding !


Tim

----------


## EeeBees

Tim, this is the link to the recipe...

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...27/index4.html

----------


## EeeBees

Mark 4 was trialled this morning...after eleven days of lurgie, finally felt like eating something meaningful, so it was pancetta and eggs for breakfast!   Because of being under the weather I had left the pancetta in the fridge longer than usual and I dont' think it was at all to its detriment.   Yum!

----------


## kiwi39

> Something I have read and reread about making but have never done so
> 
> Looks so nice...I stuff capsicums with it and bottle them in a sweetish brine...beautiful with pickled lamb...


Have you given sauerkraut  a go yet @EeeBees ?


Tim

----------


## EeeBees

No I haven't, @kiwi39...is a heavy duty plastic bucket alright to ferment it in?

----------


## kiwi39

Dont see why not, but for a start I'd make a smaller batch I used one of those click clacks you get at the supermarket with a plastic basket inside to hold my kraut below the fluid level


Tim

----------


## kiwi39

Batch 2 of sauerkraut today. Got a nice 1kg cabbage. I used the mandolin to shred it finely - the finer the better as it provides more surface area for the salt to act on.

2 dessert spoons of Celtic salt and a handful of star anise pods kneaded into the salt until the cabbage goes soft. 

Then into the click clack with a container of water on top to keep the cabbage below the surface of the brine. 

Container in ....

Lid on and into the back fridge

----------


## EeeBees

Aaaaaha!!!  I get it, thank you, @kiwi39...cool...Celtic salt, I haven't heard of that???  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> ...Celtic salt, I haven't heard of that???



+_1

----------


## kiwi39

Its one of these new fad salts like pink Himalayan. I'm sure cerebos would do just as well. 

We had it in the cupboard so I used it 

Tim

----------


## EeeBees

I will use my Camargue salt...I am going to try to make some...

----------


## kiwi39

Grump  :Sad:  

Mine went off ... I think either my gear wasn't properly clean or there was some cabbage above the brine surface exposed to the air. 


Tim

----------


## EeeBees

@kiwi39, oh no...

----------


## kiwi39

Shit happens.  :Wink:

----------


## EeeBees

How philosophical of you  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Once the harvest is over, I am going to make some...it may have gone wrong, but the inspiration is neat, thank you!!!

----------


## kiwi39

It's like an old Italian nonna once told me about making mozzarella: one in six goes wrong ... And there's just no explanation for it

----------


## EeeBees

just sampling the latest batch of pancetta in the form of a bacon buttie...it is good...

----------


## robhughes-games

Mine pancetta has been hanging fir 3 weeks now. I rolled mine but in the future I will try flat. Didn't use any pink salt. Not a fan of nitrates. Sampled the end and its delicious! Got my recipy off river cottage website. Will try remember to get pics

----------


## scoped

made my own too, only just seen this thread now. it came out real salty though. opinions?

----------


## kiwi39

Brining is a good way to get the salt %age just right assuming you can make a brine accurately. 

Dry curing is the business but can be difficult to cure the meat without too much saltiness

----------


## Sako 243

Just found this page. I am thawing two pork bellies from last lot of pigs now to try.

----------


## Sako 243

I've done two tests on pork belly's I had in the freezer from the last pigs I had done earlier this year.

Trimmed.


Option 1 finished.


Both ready for the fridge.


Option 1.
sea/rock salt
brown sugar
garlic
nutmeg
cracked pepper
bay leaves
fresh thyme

Option 2.
10+ manuka honey
sea/rock salt
pod star anise
cinnamon
cracked pepper
nutmeg

Both trimmed and rubbed and in bags in fridge.

John

----------


## EeeBees

Looking forward to reading of the results, @sako243 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sako 243

Can you confirm when you put it in the fridge? Do I do that now or during the drying stage?

----------


## EeeBees

@sako243, put it in the fridge straight after bagging it...turn twice daily and leave in fridge for five days...on the fifth day if it feels still a bit spongy leave it for another day or two...then proceed with washing off the mix and re peppering...either leave it in the fridge for maturing or hang up in the safe if you have one...

----------


## Sako 243

Thanks

----------


## EeeBees

@sako243, have you got any bags a bit bigger than those in the fotos...just so that the meat doesn't reabsorb the liquid which is drawn out by the salt etc...

----------


## Sako 243

Unfortunately no. Only other option is a supermarket special. 

John

----------


## Hutch

My latest effort. Bit peppery but bloody good.

----------


## Hutch

Breakfast :Thumbsup:

----------


## Marty Henry

Mmmnn! Just the thing to try next as the pastrami is sorted now.

----------


## EeeBees

> My latest effort. Bit peppery but bloody good.
> Attachment 72928


Good work, Hutch ...

----------


## Hutch

First try I did vacuum packed. This lot I did in a zip lock bag 2 inches bigger on all edges than the pork. I reckon it worked better, more even cure. I gave a bit to a colleague,  now he wants to have a go.

----------


## EeeBees

Good on you for spreading the word!!!! and the pancetta ... !!!  I agree about the zip lock bags!

----------


## johnd

Heres some other styles of home food preserving.

Salami ( fermented ) and bacon (Hot smoke  / cold smoke




Brined and smoked Pheasant with chickens as well

 




Salt ... always add salt in the correct proportions

----------


## Beaker

> Heres some other styles of home food preserving.
> 
> Salami ( fermented ) and bacon (Hot smoke  / cold smoke
> 
> Attachment 73875
> 
> 
> Brined and smoked Pheasant with chickens as well
> 
> ...


 @johnd are those your chickens? If so, would you mind sharing the recipe?
I bloody love smoked chicken (from supermarket) and I've tried a few times to make them at home and all have just about been inedible....... smoked cheese, sausages, ribs, bacon, lamb chops, almonds, eggs, etc....all I can get to be edible, but bloody chicken escapes me in the smoker.

----------


## Hutch

Wow, those salami and that bacon looks the business. Something for us to aspire to.

----------


## johnd

@Beaker 
Yep they come out really juicy, I often do a couple at a time, usually when I have something else to smoke ( hot smoke ).
The pheasant is a real winner too ...makes it retain water / liquid  

 Brining chicken, submerge in brine liquid for 3 to 5 hrs drain and let rest in fridge *uncovered overnight*. ( this is an important step )

Smoke / cook to an internal temp of 71'C (juices should be clear) 
Personally I use a charcoal smoker to get the flavour into the meat and run manuka / pohutukawa wood chips  or saw dust in at the same time over the coals.

*Brine recipe*

4 liters water
300 grms *non* iodised salt 
1/3 cup sugar (I prefer brown )
6 T spns (30 grms) #1 pink salt (prague # 1 powder)
1 Tbl spoon tarragon.

Experiment and add things you like .... garlic, lemon zest

Gently heat until all ingredients dissolved. Leave to cool completely before adding chicken.

If you get a buzz out of making your own small goods there are some good books out there too. 

CHARCUTERIE by Michael Ruhlman and Brian Polcyn is a good place to start

----------


## Beaker

> @Beaker 
> Yep they come out really juicy, I often do a couple at a time, usually when I have something else to smoke ( hot smoke ).
> The pheasant is a real winner too ...makes it retain water / liquid  
> 
>  Brining chicken, submerge in brine liquid for 3 to 5 hrs drain and let rest in fridge *uncovered overnight*. ( this is an important step )
> 
> Smoke / cook to an internal temp of 71'C (juices should be clear) 
> Personally I use a charcoal smoker to get the flavour into the meat and run manuka / pohutukawa wood chips  or saw dust in at the same time over the coals.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. A couple of things I haven't tried . 
I'll give it a go and see what happens.


As an aside, how would you compare yours to the supermarket whole smoked chicken's?

----------


## johnd

@Beaker I find them to be bigger, and pretty tasty. We usually break them up and use in salads etc. Obviously at first the quality is going to vary as you find the right methods. Keep records of everything you do so you can effectively review and change as wanted.

3 things I would recommend are

An accurate set of scales

A brining needle ... you can get a small syringe style one for under $10 at the supermarket

A meat probe / thermometer

I just asked my wife for an honest unbiased opinion about who's are better ....... I win  :Cool:

----------

